# Benefits of raw diet



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Reading posts about food and grooming, I thought I'd note one of the benefits I have seen by feeding Lexi & Beemer a really good raw diet. It's an artisan brand out of Southern California and they use grassfed, organic proteins. I rotate 6-7 different proteins in their diets. 

In addition to many other benefits including no problems eating the food, no more problems with Beemer's leg (both have luxating patellas but he no longer is limping after he wakes up), better weigh management (her keeping weight down, him keeping weight up), better immune system, Lexi & Beemer's coats are amazing. So I used to have to scalp them because they'd get so matted and couldn't have them long at all because they would mat after one walk. But now, I've let their coats grow out longer than usual and they only get the occasional tiny mat that easily comes out. Also their coat color is more vibrant and shiny AND they don't smell like dog. Of course they smell a little like dog, but I'm impressed with how much less of that odor they have than other dogs. 

I'm curious to see if other raw feeders have had similar experiences. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE raw feeding! Clean teeth, good poo, shiny coat. I'm lucky Weller has never had any health issues but raw keeps him in tip top condition. He is 7 soon and has no plaque at all. The vet always comments on his condition.
I have recently swapped from a brand with veg in it to one that is 80% meat, 10% offal and 10 % bone and he is positively bouncing on it. 
Raw all the way for me!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot loves her food - although I have to say that she does have plaque on her teeth - not much, but she does - Inzi on the other hand who has always eaten kibble has the most perfect teeth - the vet is always amazed by the fact that she has no plaque - not even on her very back teeth.

At her recent vet check the vet did comment that Dot had an amazingly healthy and low heart rate. Dot's coat is great and from having had a very sensitive stomach since being raw fed she literally has never had an upset tummy, but even on a raw diet she is still bonkers mad - I wonder how mad she would be on a diet with additives and fillers and other junk in!


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm 77 and have had dogs all my life. I have never deliberately put any of my dogs on a diet of raw food. More often than not, I have gotten a good quality dog food (kibbles) and have supplemented it with left overs from my kitchen - meat, vegetables, etc. I can't remember any of my dogs ever suffering any illness because of their diet. For the most part, they have all lived long, happy, and healthy lives. I have to admit that 60 or more years ago - we all fed our dogs everything....whatever was around that they might want to eat, and honestly can say that they didn't appear to suffer from it either. Today, however, I think we are all more careful about what anyone or anything eats. I'm sure this is a good thing.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm 77 and have had dogs all my life. I have never deliberately put any of my dogs on a diet of raw food. More often than not, I have gotten a good quality dog food (kibbles) and have supplemented it with left overs from 
my kitchen - meat, vegetables, etc. I can't remember any of my dogs ever suffering any illness because of their diet. For the most part, they have all lived long, happy, and healthy lives.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

There's actually quite good research demonstrating the increasing rates of cancers in dogs and the decrease in longevity as kibble became more the norm than table scraps. Also your table scraps were a lot less processed and probably had more nutrients in general than modern kibble. There is also research suggesting that even adding some fresh foods to a kibble based diet improves dogs' health. For me, I'm going to do whatever I can to help prolong their health and well-being, with the hope that also equals longevity. There are reports of dogs living tall still 30 years. The things they have in common is they are running around all day and get fed fresh foods, not kibble. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Raw food can be an excellent diet but it is not the right choice for every family and every dog for a whole variety of reasons there are also some very good quality kibbles so it is for everyone to do their research and find the right food which works well for them and their dog.

Chance is fed a top quality kibble and Molly a home cooked diet - I would be much happier feeding Molly a commercial diet but her pancreatitis hugely limits what she can have and having spoken to several vets about her diet raw would not suit her either so I do the best I can


----------



## MariusPet488 (Aug 19, 2021)

I read about raw dog food, that its much better to feed my dog in this way.
I Also found this typo of food: Dehydrated raw dog food, and especially this company: Dehydrated Raw Dog Food - ROCKETO | GORocketo.com
Have anybody of you guys try this out? Maybe know difference between it or any recommendations?


----------

